# New Holland model #TV-145



## lakeman07 (Dec 9, 2007)

I found this model while searching for a tractor and noticed its 
versatility. Is there anyone who owns one and can relate the
pros and cons of this model?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Lakeman! I have never seen one of these machines in my area. I never see them on the New Holland tractor lots either. May be a regional popularity thing. I can see how they would be pretty handy especially for feeding and other cumbersome chores. 

THIS is about the only information we have about this tractor. Wish I could offer more info. Perhaps one of our members may have some info. or experience with them.


----------

